# Storm o' the century



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

*20 TO 30 " IS CUMMINwesportprsport

PHILLY TOWN SAY .............hO Ho HOOOOOOOOOOOOOwesport*


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

I've heared so many different reports on how much were getting. I got all my stuff together ready to go but my truck is still in landscape mode. Had a truck full of leaves today but got ride of them. Still need to take side boards off and load the truck up. Probably do that tomorrow morning. (No plow since truck is only 2wd but I will be snow blowing driveways.) I'm hoping for a lot.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

*22-30" when is the last time your ace heard that ?

im 41 and aint seen this sheet since 1996*


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

heavy equipment material , right thereprsport


----------



## Nelsen (Oct 19, 2008)

jeffslawnservic;914448 said:


> I've heared so many different reports on how much were getting. I got all my stuff together ready to go but my truck is still in landscape mode. Had a truck full of leaves today but got ride of them. Still need to take side boards off and load the truck up. Probably do that tomorrow morning. (No plow since truck is only 2wd but I will be snow blowing driveways.) I'm hoping for a lot.


You'll be snowblowing driveways with 20 inches on them!!! Yikes!


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

Nelsen;914681 said:


> You'll be snowblowing driveways with 20 inches on them!!! Yikes!


Once they get 10 inches I clear them then whether its another ten or end of the storm I will clear them again.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Deco;914471 said:


> *22-30" when is the last time your ace heard that ?
> 
> im 41 and aint seen this sheet since 1996*


2003 we had like 20-25in


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

More like the DUD of the century in my part of the world.Just some dusting--put the plow on for nothing--just salted.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

On the news it is we got 22.9in


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

Mackman;916691 said:


> On the news it is we got 22.9in


*with 3' drifts*payup


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

*they were correct for once ..........................pixys to follow *


----------

